

Generating shell scripts from haskell using a shell monad - joeyh
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/shell_monad/

======
jweese
Sadly, this monad can't stop you from doing dangerous stuff in the first
place, like iterating over the output of ls:

[http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs](http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs)

------
tobias2014
Interesting, why not try to build this based on Shelly?
([http://hackage.haskell.org/package/shelly](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/shelly))

~~~
joeyh
I wrote this with shelly open in another window; it's intentionally got some
similarities. It might be possible to extend shelly's Sh monad so it can
generate shell code, rather than its current behavior of running IO actions,
but that seems like a stretch to me.

